# PLEASE help. Return hardware to normal state.



## will63 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi

My PC has been overclocked, and I need to return it to normal.
Trouble is, I've completely forgotten everything about overclocking since 4 years ago, (when I made the changes). Duh. I know.

Anyway, here is a photo of my bios screen.









Please make this really easy for my ever shrinking mind, and help me out! :4-dontkno

My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 2x1.86Ghz 2Mb cache 1066Mhz
Memory: 2.0GB DDR2 800mhz (2 x 1GB) Non brand matching pair.
Kingston Value Ram 1GB DIMM 240-PIN DDR II 800MHz / PC2-6400
VData Memory Expert DDR2 800mhz
Graphics card: NVidia GeForce 7950GT PCI-E 512MB DDR3 Dual DVI/TV


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Set the Bios to Default Settings and that should put it back to normal.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

That can be done by removing the CMOS battery waiting 30 seconds and then re-installing.


----------

